# RV Spares



## adymazz (Feb 7, 2006)

Does anyone know a uk dealer that supplies american ford V8 diesel spares. I am specifically looking for a 1993 glow plug relay/solenoid cheers.... adrian


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

any uk ford dealer will be able to get these parts for you if you have the part numbers.Good luck

Dazzer


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi 
Try contacting Duncan
He can probably help you out

Keith


----------



## pepe (May 9, 2005)

*spares*

HI contact Linda at www.statsidetuning.co.uk she is a MHF member and well recomended. Take care Mick


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Mick
Unfortunately Linda is abroad "shopping" mate, so if you do contact her site you would probably be well advised to send an email and she can then maybe pick it up and reply....

Keith


----------

